# Norhteast Snow on Christmas Day??



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Careful what you wish for???

That would just suck!! Although there seems to be a good chance according to my man Paul on TWC. As much as I want it to snow, and as much as I like to plow, this is just not a convenient time.
Day before or the day after would be fine, or even on New Years.
I started this thread in hopes to jinx the snow gods, or atleast postpone this event thats going to happen Chrstmas Day. The bottom line here is, if it snows, I plow. The wife is thrilled!!

A Happy & Safe Holiday to All and your Families!!

Bring it on Mother Nature

Don't hold back old man winter

(There, that should do it)

Merry Christmas!!!

Mark


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

If it snows it biz as usual. Just paid a lot more per hour, and a day off during the week.

Geoff


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

after the past few years being pretty pathetic as far as snow goes for us in S.E. PA, ill take what i can get when i can get it. wont be plowing x-mas eve due to family events, but wouldnt mind a little plowing on x-mas day. wouldnt go out until afternoon anyway and then plow all night to have everything opened up first thing thursday morning.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

The only good thing is that most of our accounts are closed but we would still have to do about 1/3 of them, and that would still suck, but hey we will deal with it, going to be tough getting the guys out on Christmas day probably only be 1/2 a crew but would be able to get it done and then do the rest on Christmas night so they would be all ready for the next day. Never had to plow on christmas day, had to salt a few times, and had to plow a few times on New Years. Really dont want to miss my daughter opening her presents but she would understand. OH well nothing you can do about when it snows. Just my two cents


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

*x-mas presents*

SLC1,

Just think with any luck one year you can watch her open the door on her x-mas present and have her out there with you when it snow's. Lot's of familys up here have everyone in a vehicle or with a snowblower helping out. Then they take off other day's together if the holiday is a WHITE-OUT ( WHITE=GREEN) your right on

My niece keeps asking to come to the shop and help....Ok with her mom it gets her out of the house and gives her some free time. I'm thinking she'll do a good job filling parts orders and helping answer question in a couple more years.

Her dad's already taught her what tools to use to fix her Barbie jeep and other Electric toys. Had to buy her her own tools and tool box this year. Now she want's a plow for the front of her pick-up...............Trying to find a 2' Blizzard plow for her.

Hope everyone has a good holiday and is blessed with friends, family and snow

Jerre


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

AFTER THE WARM WINTER LAST YEAR ILL TAKE ANYTHING WE CAN GET PLUS THIS COULD HELP PAY THOSE CREDIT CARD BILLS FROM MY WIFE SHOPPING ON LINE




HOPING FOR A WHITE CHRISTMA$




GO EAGLES SUPERBOWL BOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

It has been three weeks since the lsat event, so its time to get going again. The snow business is a fical mistress, but you have to make hay while the sun shines, or something like that.
Dino


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Yea sure would be nice to have a white christmas. It keeps saying that we are susposed to have a wintry mix with all sorts of crap so I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens but lets hope for the best and thats 6 inches of powder!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Snow for Christmas will really screw up my plans, we have company for dinner and I cook. I'll do the plowing, but at my schedule. I'll take a couple hours here and there to meet my family obligations, then serve the customers. These modern phones that you can turn off the ringers are pretty handy sometimes...


----------



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

Bring it on!! spent way to much on this day all reddy


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

If it must come Christmas Day the good news for me and my crew is that the college kids left for Christmas Break last Thursday so the campus is empty till the middle of January so at the most I would have to go in and just open up the main roads and some of the major sidewalks so Public Safety can get around. Other than that the rest can wait till Thursday or Friday. I can always break out the loader and the backhoe if we get hammered so I won't bother trying to keep up with the storm with the trucks on the big lots cause noone needs to use them till they get back so I have plenty of time to clear them.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Hey Jerre

How bout that not a bad idea! Let's say a 2-45 A blizzard thats 2' that expands to 4'6" then I can put it on my 4 wheeler for my 15 yr old son to do sidewalks with. Hope it snows but as long as I can have until 4pm to do the family thing. I have to be home Christmas morning it's my daughter's first Christmas!


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Ok, went out & picked up 20 bags of salt today. Think I'll just keep 10 or so on the truck. Load the blower & shovels. Have to check the forecast. I may have to go out & hook up the plow. That should do it. Worked all last winter

 

Mark


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

I wouldn't mind going out christmas afternoon, after lunch and stuff but i don't realy want to be out all night christams eve and morning. A few hours chistmas eve wouldn't be too bad though. I guess we'll see what happens, we realy do need some more snow. Yesturday they said rian/snow then wintery mix now snow. Who wants to bet we get all rain?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

We'll take it,sitting here waitng for snow for a while now.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Bring it on. From what I've heard so far they're talking Wednesday afternoon into the night. Plenty of time to open presents...eat, say hello to all the family and then get the heck out of there. I'm only going to have about 3/4 of the crew, two guys on vacation and a couple more questionable as to if they'll be in town on Christmas. It'll be a long night but I'll live and they guys that stick it out all inght with me will have a Merry Christmas when they get paid on Friday!!
Casey


I've never seen snow on Crhristmas before, this wil be something new.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

For northern New jersey their saying just snow, it used to be a wintry mix but ow its looking good so far. I won't have to go out right away. I'll wait....we usually open presents int he morning have dinner about 4 and then go tto families house around 7 so i should have plenty of time to get some work done. Good luck and Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Tim C (Aug 21, 2001)

*Snow Christmas day*

Just hurd the forecast and went on my web site and they still wount know till late mon.or tue. morn. all they say is snow and plowable for mid afternoon Christmas day.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL AND THERE FAMILIES BE SAFE ALL!!!!!

LET IT SNOW Tim C  :waving:


----------



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

Its going to be a long night I bet well i hope we all get to plow!


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well i don`t know what you guys are talking about in connecticut.going to be rain boys northwest hills are getting the snow so if your in hartford and to the left lol lol you should have a white christmas.as for myself living down by the shore looks like i`ll be home for christmas going over how much money i need to borrow from friends to keep things runing here.perfect time to ask family members for some extra cash lol.well im still hopeful that will get tons of snow down by the shore,but its wishful thinking i guess.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Things in my area are looking "IFFY". May just get a slushie mess.
Loading the truck early has never failed yet. When I hook the plow up in the morning, it will be rain for sure. I really don't mind it this time. 

Although, we could get a plowable event that can start Christmas Eve and continue through out the day. If we get the latter, I will have to be out in the storm.

Guess I'll just have to stay tuned to TWC (are those babes on there hot or what??) and see what unfolds.

Mark


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY BRING ME SNOW ON CHRISTMAS DAY


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

mark 
give me your address and ill have somebody borrow your plow so it will definitly snow.


cardoctor

go eagles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Hey mike, i just saw all three channels weather forecasts, and i think youll get the snow too. WTNH was the only station that said it may start as sleet or freezing rain and change over, but most stations said they think it will break the record of 7 inches from a past storm that dumped on us at christmas. Hope it does snow.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

They are forecasting 2-3" x-mas eve nite and another 3-5" for x-mas day, thank god that it's only going to be a general snowfall and no lake effect.

I know all you guys are wishing for it but after 4 straight years of x-mas day snow this is really starting to SU^K. There is nothing worse than not being able to spend x-mas day with your kids. So if anybody wants to plow that bad come on over and i'll give ya my trucks and the lists.

p.s. merry x-mas


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Matt

What station do you watch. I like NBC30 but I tend to surf to try to get a consensus. I noticed that all stations are saying snow. Looks like it could be a record breaker. Time will tell.

Nothing different for me. We will be out early. Routes will be modified to hit churches and condos first then do commercial as all will be closed.

Guys will get paid more. After all I am not a grinch.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I watched all three. Usually nbc30 is on first, then i quickly switch to wtnh, and catch the end of WFSB's forecast. Its an intense 4 or 5 minutes lol


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Bring it on baby, bring it on. What ever happens, I will make sure that I am home for the opening of the gifts. I would never let my wife and dauhter down or make them wait. Dinner I can miss.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Handyhaver,what babes are you watching on TWC?and isn't it funny how all of them eventually end up pregnant?wonder whats going on during commercials over there


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

*Timing is everything*

I hear that the snow will start here early x-mas morning ...snow all day and end around 9-10pm. I will plow all night after going to visit the relatives and love it... I just hope that I don't see Casey out after a couple of holiday parties!!!!!!! Let it snowpayup


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL at Arc Burn. Then i read further down and LMAO at what KatWalk said.  You guys are funny, i love a site with some humor. Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

STORM EM SANTA (please though i been a good little boy so please make sure to especially storm CT really good and especially my town, Meriden, hit us hard.)



Jay


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

WTNH BL*** they always give a F***** up forecast.everytime they say a big snow event all the old people use to call up getting all scared and we would just get rain or nothing at all.

I remember many years ago when i was 5 i think.it was second week in april no snow for over a month.jeff foxx at wtnh says oh great week nothing headed are way.so i had to go to the doctor on weds of that week and it was a nice day in the 50s sun was out and everything.i go into the doctors office and come out an hour or so later.and there was 3 inches of snow on the ground comming down an inch to inch and a half an hour.we lived 5 miles from the doctors office took my mother 3 hours to get us up are step hill up into are driveway.she was driving a thunder bird at the time so im sure you can see why it took us so long to get home.but i HATE WTNH 8.I HATE JEFF FOXX because he is the BIGGEST F****** A****** OF ALL TIME.

reply to me if you agree!!


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

The news said i could see up to 6 inches in my area, which is Morris County, New Jersey. Im saying my prays and going to go visit mall santa....maybe that will bring the luck I need to make sure it snows and we get taht much.


----------



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

slam at him Mike


----------



## fiftycav (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey boys

First off, Merry Christmas to all of you gentlemen out there! I hope everyone enjoys this holiday and has a healthy, happy and white new year! 

Here in the north east, or mid atlantic i have been noticing that all the storms this fall/winter have had the same tracks. True some have given us snow, some only rain but none the less, since like late september the storms have been developing out of the gulf of mexico and taking a NE track. This of course must be due to the phenomenon known as el nino. If the last snow we had is any indication of what is to come in the next few days, it looks like we might get another good smack. Any how, good luck guys and enjoy the holidays. PEACE!


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i sense some hostility mike


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i sense some hostility mike Out of all the forecasters i hate wtnh the most too. If you pay real close attention, they never commit to anything. If you see their five day planner, their high temps are always way above until that exact day. They are pretty much useless. They have crappy radar and i hate Ibby Carothers. Shes such a downer. she never likes snow. DOWN WITH WTNH lol!


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

FOX 61 is way better.if there wrong they come right on tv and say hey everyone i screwed up im sorry i hope i didn`t hurt any plans.see those are weather guys.they know there going to mess up and they admit to it


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

You guys realize that these people can't "guess" the weather the next day, let alone a couple days out. I think by looking at the radar it is fair to say that there will be some precipitation. We'll just have to wait and see on the form and the volume. If you look at Weather.com etc. They are basing the majority of the precip to come from a low that they _think_ will form as the present system passes by. (Keep in mind, the people generally referrred to as "guessers" think this wil happen !!)

I'd love to get out and plow, just wish it wasn't Christmas day !


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

WHO ARE YOU?? JEFF FOXXES BOY FRIEND OR SOMETHING.OH THATS RIGHT YOU MUST BE DOCTOR MEL


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Hey Arc Burn,

That's pretty funny. My wife & I were talking about that earlier.
Seems like alot of prego's on there. Kinda makes ya wonder. My man Paul always seem to be smiling, maybe that's what happened to his voice.  There are still a few hotties on there.  

I'm listening to Paul as I type and they say this one is a hard one to call. Just going to have to load up in the morning and wait it out. 

Mark


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Gotta work the Supermarket Xmas eve till 6:30. Then over to Mom and Dads for Xmas eve dinner (Roast Tenderloin!!). I'm thinking of going out and PRE-salting my Church lots just incase it starts early. They have a 5pm and 10pm service on Xmas eve.!!! I want it to look Diamonds for them, so I'll dump it on heavy before I go into work (~ 9AM Xmas eve day). I'll make it white with salt and Pot/Mag for the walks. This should cover me for Xmas eve night. Then I'll worry about Xmas DAY services early in the morning. The businesses/factory's can wait till late Xmas day/evening, as there will be no big rush. I'm sure all my resi's will want cleaed out if we get some accumulation.

I look at the Weather channel, but I like the locals (3-6 & 10) for the latest.

I agree though, I need and want the $$$, but the timing just isn't all that good! At least the Supermarket is closed on Xmas, so I'll have the whole day to get things cleaned up.

Have fun guys!


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Hey Mike....
If that was comment was directed at me... I take it as a compliment from the guy that posted on this thread 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7451


> It don't smell snow


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*Nevermind!*

Schwartz just said that Philly will be spared! 

Maybe a mix LATE Xmas Eve night into Xmas morning, and then warming up to the 40's Xmas day, maybe a tail end snow squall Xmas night.

We'll see!

But no precip till at least this posting time tomorrow!


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Now there saying 6 +/6-12 inches for my area...Im excited now and i have a whole day to wait. Im glad were gonna have it for christmass because im leaving for Florida in a few days!  :


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i am broke and your point.....lol lol. these weather forcasters go to school to learn this stuff and there still dumb.i can do a forecast better than they can buy just looking out the window.


and yes you can smell snow in the air so i don`t know what you think is wrong with that.

(Edit: Let's not get personal guys.)


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Hey Tom,

Schwartz is a bozo, can't rely on what he says. It does look like we are going t be spared but this one has everybody baffled.
Could go the other way also. I do all res out here on "The Main Line" so if we do get anything out of this I know they will want to be cleared out. 

Maybe next year I'll put a "Santa" clause in the contracts!!
(ho....ho....ho....)

Mark


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

Rob
if your going to type in a quote of mine that you don`t like at least spell everything right


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Bottom line, no one knows what this one is going to do yet...

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/er/okx/products/NYCAFDOKX.txt
--------------------------------------------------

FXUS61 KOKX 240114
AFDOKX

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE UPTON NY
815 PM EST MON DEC 23 2002

WILL MAKE SOME RELATIVELY MINOR ADJUSTMENTS THIS EVENING TO FORECAST 
PRODUCTS BASED ON THE LATEST IMPUT FROM THE MODELS. HOWEVER...BOTTOM 
LINE IS THAT THE SITUATION IS STILL NOT AS CLEAR AS ONE WOULD HOPE 
AT THIS STAGE.

******************* PREVIOUS DISCUSSION **********************
.SHORT TERM...PARTLY CLOUDY TONIGHT AND TUESDAY. STILL WESTERLY 
GRADIENT TONIGHT...THEN NORTHWEST AS RIDGE BUILDS TO OUR SOUTHWEST. 
CLOUDS INCREASE TUESDAY NIGHT...AND WILL CARRY 50 POPS. CATEGORICAL 
POPS WEDNESDAY AND HIGH CHANCE WEST ZONES WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND LIKELY 
POPS EAST AS STORM DEPARTS.

*.WEDNESDAY...MODELS CONTINUE TO OFFER DIFFERENT SOLUTIONS WITH 
REGARD TO STORM TO IMPACT REGION TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY 
EVENING. FEELING IS CONVECTION ALONG THE GULF COAST AND INTO THE 
ATLANTIC AS SYSTEM EVOLVES IS KEY. VARIOUS CONVECTIVE 
PARAMETERIZATIONS IN MODELS END UP RESULTING IN DIFFERING 
SOLUTIONS. *......

Gary Grey (www.millenniumweather.com) is saying the same thing. None of the models are in agreement on this one. Guess we will have to wait it out as usual.

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ibbey Carothers and Scott Hainy should hook up a dirty lookin uggggly chic and a lil light in his loafers theyd be a match made in wanna be meteorologist heaven. Paul Kocin is great i spend my summers gettin pumped to here that the weather channel has called in there winter weather expert for a big winter storm.

I hope the snow comes and comes very hard.


Jay


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

you said it right there jay.is that guy gay or what.maybe hes friends with justin keiffer


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Mike,
Ok... I'll call truce. I certainly don't need to come here and argue with anyone. I apologize if I've offended you in any way.

But in a just kidding tone... If you read farther down the quote I took from you, the word heard was spelled herd. so I think we can all make typos Ok ?


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well you had a total different word "IT" it should of been "I"

but i was just F****** with you there know hard feelings.
sometimes i feel that i enjoy arguing.haven't had anyone to argue
with in a few months.need to let it out before christmas lol


----------



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

*Plowing Christmas day*

Snow on Christmas in the north east
They say maybe 1 to 4 inches.
I'll take that.
It won't be the first time I went visiting with the plow on.
Heck my 15 year old son rides shot gun with me and runs the blowers and he's happy to get out of the house for awhile.
Hopefully it won't be till afternoon and you all can have a great holiday.
Merry Christmas to all.
MJ
I wonder if i'll get that new spreader from santa?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*looks like a go*

starting late morning Wed they are calling for 6 -10 heavy wet , plows are on, ,fueled and fluids and air pressure checked !!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

We will be "pushin" as the guys call it, X-Day. Right now we are expected to see 6" or more. The shop is full of the sounds of storm prep, wings going on, cutting edges being changed. The spare truck being setup, with its old one way plow and wing.

Geoff


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Plows are on sand buckets filled snow blowers gassed and ready. All i need now is the 6 to 12"



Jay


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*hotties*

I like the Fox News (cable/satellite) Bunnies they are so hot and give good weather


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

All loaded up & ready to roll. Even put on a few extra bags of salt on. Still don't know what to expect here just outside of Philly but we are ready and if it happens, we plow.................

Mark


----------



## Tim C (Aug 21, 2001)

*3 pm update wc storm center*

they say 1-2 ft ... I really think there getting nervous. I have the plow on picked up two new jobs in neighborhood. MERRY CHRISTMAS.

Tim C LET IT SNOW :waving:


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Not much forecast for up here, 6"+ by Thursday morning. I'll believe it when it happens. Sure would be nice to get one push to bill this month. Probably scared it away, I burned the midnight oil getting a second vee plow assembled and mounted. We can field four trucks on this one, the two in the picture (one with a spreader) one with a straight blade and tailgate hopper and one with both front and rear plows. Got drivers all lined up and ready to go. I think that's enough preparation to make it fizzle.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PITTSBURGH PA

258 PM EST TUE DEC 24 2002

MAJOR WINTER STORM SETTING UP TO PROVIDE RECORD SNOWFALL FOR PITTSBURGH ON CHRISTMAS DAY. THE RECORD SNOWFALL FOR DECEMBER 25TH IS 3.5 INCHES SET IN 1935.....etc.


They're talking in the range of 5 to 8 inches.

Thank you, Santa!!


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

10-15 inches expected here. Some parts of the state could get 18 inches or more. near white out conditions exptected with 2 inches an hour!


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

Did you guysnotice everyone is from the east coast! Your all making me jelous!!!!! I live here in the Chicago Suburbs. 
IM so sick! Texas is getting more snow than Chicago!

Ultimate lawns and more,


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Ultimate lawns,

I know how you feel. Last year we plowed....once. This will be the second one this year. Hang in there....


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

They just said 12"+/- depending on station for us here. I'm ready. I took delivery of a new ariens pro 13/32 yesterday, just filled the truck and cans for $45 at $1.43 a gallon. I thought it was comical, the gas stations went up $.03 a gallon in a matter of hours now that they saw we are getting hammered. Supposedly 2" an hr at times. I'd rather be out making serious $$ than spending time with the extended family. I'll take a white christmas this year.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I agree with Dino. Way to early in the year to decide on the outcome of the winter. In the northeast we had a storm before Thanksgiving. Some loved this some did not. All depended on what other work they were unable to finish. (Leaf Cleanups) You may get your storms later in the season and then we will probably here griping about wanting to start mowing.

I hope we get a lot of snow here until mid-March then a nice thaw and warmup to take us into spring. Whatever happens I will be prepared.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Hey pats plowing, the gas stations didnt go up because of storm panic. Most brands got a 3 cent increase today. Over the past few days we have been getting increases thanks to venezuela cutting production. There seems to be a big misconception when it comes to this stuff. no matter what the price is, most stations operate on cents per gallon, and only make the same amount no matter what price. I know this because my father owns two mobil stations and know all about zone pricing and such. They arent trying to rip you off, they are just passing the increase along. We actually like it when prices are cheaper so people dont think that way.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

My area is under a winter storm warning, which usually means were in for some type of storm!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

MDB, you are right. My dad owns a gas station auto repair shop and thats where i work. After a while you get tired of hearing people complain about gas prices, not aiming this at you Pats Plowing, but no one is ever satisfied and they think you are robbing them. Its true you make a few pennies on a gallon, big deal, people think your getting rich. When people come in and fill up and it takes alot of gas they think you just got rich off them and they say something jokingly about it. Yea, real rich. The whole gas station business is a waste of time as far as i can see. You make money in the repair garage, not outside waiting on cars. The only thing having gas is good for, it brings in new people and you have a chance to possibly get to know them and make a steady customer. Then you can maybe get to work on their car and make some money. Mike


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My wife has an uncle who quit selling gas, partly for the reason Mike said. He made more in repairs and would have to stop what he was doing to go pump gas for a few cents. Having to put in new tanks if he wanted to keep selling gas just pushed him out of the gas business.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey guys good luck be safe and Merry Christmas. Matt im sure ill see ya at Mobil at some point. Good luck again and have a blast guys, I know I will.



WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Jay


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

12+ inches predicted here and going to be tough to keep up with .....are we ready ?


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

They are saying 5-8 inches here near Toledo Ohio.Started snowing about 10 pm and as of 11:30 we got about 1/2 inch.Had 5 people call me today.Finally get to use me truck to make some money.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well i don`t know what im getting.there saying a bunch of things 1-3 2-4 4-8 6-10 so i don`t have a clue what im getting around here.heard all rain to lol lol lol


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Mick, yea we have been through all that BS already with the new tanks and double wall piping to the pumps. Was very expensive to do. Its really a shame you cant make more on gas. The upkeep on the pumps and nozzles and stuff is unbelievable, but yet you are expected to compete with other stations around you who seem to love to give it away. There are stations around here that we see selling gas for just about what we pay for it, its so dumb. And another thing, you do alot of crap for free in this business which is another thing i dont like. All day long people are pulling in for a free air hose, bathroom, directions, make change for them. You give someone the air hose to use for free, you can gaurantee they will be back the following day asking for it again. No one wants to fix the tire, just keep bothering you for the air hose daily. Gets old real quick. Sorry to go off topic and sorry for ranting, but it just bothers me you do so much and the thing you have to sell, gas, all you do is hear complaints and your not allowed to make a living from it. Oh well, why complain, nothing is ever gonna change, my father has been there for a billion years, my older brother has been there about 16 years and ive been there about 9-10 years. Sorry again guys for ranting, haha. This is just a touchy subject for me i guess cause i work at a gas station. Mike


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Its about 11:45 12:00 the county truck that is station at my towns DPW Lot is out and we have a steady snowfall. Looin good, the roads are covered already, well im gona go watch Christmas Story again for the 2nd time Merry Christmas everyone, good luck tomarrow.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

6" of snow will cripple Pittsburgh! The Weather Channel meteorologist suggested that the residents just give up and hop on a trash can lid to enjoy a slide down one of the hilly side streets!!

Got my little son a kid's tractor w/ front scoop and headache bar for Xmas. When he awakes tomorrow he's gonna [email protected] his drawers, and [email protected] 'em again when he sees there's snow to be moved! Time for that kindergardener to hang up his 14" shovel and move on up to the big times! The 6-12" is imminent according to the forcast.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Roger, thats an awesome gift. I think he will really like it before and after crapping his pants, haha.  Mike


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I have 4" down and about 4" more on the Way

Thanks Santa..... (I didnt want to go to the inlaws anyway! )


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Oh My God!

It's 3:30 AM and 6" in the road and I mean every road.... some drifts of 12... I went for a drive. No ones plowing, not even the city, state or township.

I want to go plow, but dont want to wake anyone!!!

 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Its snowing in Wallingford, Ct. 3:56 a.m. just starting to stick. Lets everybody plow safe and have no breakdowns.


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

As of 5:10 am here we got about 5 inches on the ground and a medium snow in the air.Im heading out the door now.Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

First flakes falling here in Meriden its 6:18 am


Jay


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The latest forecast for my area indicates 8 to 14 .

Geoff


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

Pure rain here


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

it started snowing around 9:30pm last night, we got about 1-2" then it changed to rain and freezing rain...it's supposed to change back to snow in a few hours and where supposed to get 5-8". I guess we'll see what happens. 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

We got a dusting here so far, they say the worst is yet to come. Got one round of salting in. One forcaster says 12 to 22", another says 12 to 15", I hope the 15 has it.

We postponed our dinner plans to Saturday.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Happy holidays everyone.
Just finished opening gifts with daughter.
Santa brought me a portable jump start unit & 4 new tires.
Now it's time to start plowing about 5" sitting in my driveway.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

11:12 am here in Philly and it's pouring. started snowing last night with about a 1/2" on the ground @ 2:30 am. Woke up to down pour @ 7:15am. got to do the whole morning thing with the family.

Rest of the day should be interestig but I doubt I'll be getting in any plowing today. Good luck to all of you that got some snow out of this. Have a GREAT DAY!!

Mark


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

HandyHaver, samething here. Went to sleep late last night it was snowing, everything was white. Woke up this morning to the sound of rain and I heard thunder once. I looked out the window and it was raining and the streets and the driveways are perfectly black. Damn it! But they say later its supposed to go back to snow and we should get about 2-4 inches. I dont see it happening. Mike


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Mike 99 SS

Just heard the forecast for our area today. Looks like we may get a plowable event out of this mess yet. May even have time to have dinner with the family. This is awesome. I will neverdoubt the magic of Santa again. Morning with the family, dinner with the family, and then get to plow on top of all that!!!

Only down side is I'll have to hold back on the Christmas beverage today, but thats no biggy for most of us. (no names)

Life is good!! (either way)

Mark



payup


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

ha,ha,ha


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

Mike 97 SS

I heard roll of thunder too, I'm not too far from you, they said 5-8" for around here so looks like we'll be out in alittle while.

It just changes back to snow a little while ago and things are realy starting to get slick here, i just got back from a fire call, we had a car slide off the raod and hit a tree. I'm sure we'll have more of them later (unforinitly) but I'll be plowing so won't be going to anymore.

this storm is working out nice so far, got the whole morning at home. anyway keep it safe guys and go make some money. Merry christmas.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Was out at 2:45 am this morning... had the hospital lots and walks salted.

Also handled a smoke situation at one of our buildings ( sump pump fried and set off a smoke alarm)

Got back home at 5:30 am, dozed off a bit, went out at 7:00 am, put plow on the truck, and its been raining ever since then.

They say we are going to switch over anytime now, but I think I'll just wait and see. Kinda hard to get into Christmas knowing I may need to go out to work and harder still to get into possibly having to work knowing its Christmas. Wife said no matter what I was having Christmas dinner with the family.... snow be damned!

Its now 1:52 pm and its raining.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Same here... just past 2:00 and raining quite hard. Almost 40° also.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

2:25pm here and all rain has changed over. Current temp is around 32 & dropping. Snowing pretty good, may not make dinner. (No Biggy, I was home for the best parts). Have to call my brother and see if I can expidite dinner.

Life is still Good!!

Mark


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Posted this in the other thread about this storm, but I'm so disgusted I'll post it here too. From the "forecast discussion" on the NWS website, as of 2 pm today:

...SNOW ACCUMULATION WILL DIMINISH SOUTH AND WEST FROM THE LAKE WITH 1 TO 2 INCHES POSSIBLE IN PITTSBURGH... 

Yesterday they were advertising a total of 5 to 8 inches.  

(Maybe Roger Dodger jinxed us by buying his kid that plow?)


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *MDB, you are right. My dad owns a gas station auto repair shop and thats where i work. After a while you get tired of hearing people complain about gas prices, not aiming this at you Pats Plowing, but no one is ever satisfied and they think you are robbing them.
> 
> I know that, i am not a damm idiot. I am talking about a god damm gas stationg raising prices in hours. I know about production and cost increases, but it varies by the hour? Cmon now give me a break.*


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Anyone want an update on ariens pro blower?
Well its just a piece of junk, 3 minutes use and its broken down. This 12-18 inches will go great by shovel.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

hey pat, when gas prices increase, we usually raise as soon as possible to help make the profit. the only reason they do this is, because as soon as gas comes down, everybody wants the cheaper gas right away and you have to put prices down quick. Even though you have 9100 or more gallons of higher priced gas in the ground, you have to move quick when it goes down. To make up for the hit you take, when gas goes up, you move quick.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I SPECIFICALLY stated i wasnt aiming that at you, dont see why you are giving me an attitude. I dont know what other stations do, nor do i care. MDB, you are 100% right. Dont pay no attention to this guy, hes the type of customer i hate to take care of.  Mike


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

*Falling MONEY*

Started snowing a couple hours ago. About three inches so far and still falling at a good clip. I was hoping to be able to go out and plow at 5" or so. People expect you to wait till morning so you don't wake them up in the middle of the night. With prediction of 8" to 14", that's going to be a tough shove. Just hope it's fairly light.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

We ended up with 9" of snow and 23 hours of plowing (two trucks)


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Just finsihed...might go out again later on to some work then clean ups tomarrow....have about a foot or close to here.....thanks santa...white christmas.


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

I saw the news few minute ago....well....This is a amazing snowfall.( from what i saw, the snow hit a little bit out of our usual snowbelt). With all the people on the road, It has a been a tragic christmas for few familly, this is very sad.

Hoppefully a lot of us are out, doing the best of themself, to make it safer. I hope you spent a little time with your familly.

I heard accumulation over 24 for few area, if it's true, this's good to keep the business alive..

Around here, we got snow on 23&24, It was a hardtime to not fall asleep on the cought at the gift opening.



PATSPLOWING

Is it your brand new blower that let you down. What kind of problem did you have. I saw you have many brand of blower, It's may be good to stick with one brand and to carry a lot of spare part. I have enought bolt and parts in the truck to rebuild another blower. Why, it always broke when the dealer is close.
Every piece of equipment(small or big) is suceptible to fail at one time or another, but it occur more often with a snowblower, each event is more hour on the machine than an homeowner will do over the whole season. The cost of a inventory of spare part is very low, and you can get it fixed right there in a very short period of time.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Mick,

People expect you to wait till morning so you don't wake them up in the middle of the night???  

Are you kidding me. Man you are a nice guy!!!

Most of my cusomers expect to be done by morning so they can get out to work. I do my best work in the middle of the night.
Plow, blowers, strobes, shovels, the works. Haven't had any complaints from any of my customers about it. A few neighbors, yeah, but never a customer.

I just got in. Went out about midnight and back @ 2:30am. Only did 4 properties. Storm pretty much past us by. The few I did were to the north of me and had maybe 2" at most. They want "0" tolerance so who am I to argue. They are nice size properties so it was worth a few hours out.

All in all a very nice Christmas

Mark


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My first one needs to be out by 6:00, so I'm there about 5:30. Just now came back in. Started up there and it's a total whiteout, couldn't see the road so I came back. It's just going to have to wait till sunup. 

Yes, I wait till morning when people are getting up. Have them spaced and timed so with a normal snow, I'd be able to accomodate. My trouble is the State and City plows don't get to some of the roads I go to till late.

15" and still falling.


----------

